# Ouch when will it stop



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Hi girls.I started on the pill last month. I am mostly taking it for the killer cramps I have each month. Well, it's been a month since I've been taking it and I am still having killer bad cramps today. The dr. said it was suppose to be a month before it works, but he's giving it 3 months? Any suggestions or experience when the pill will work?Thanks


----------



## hollykristina1234 (May 9, 2003)

hi there, what pill did he put you on?? i know for me it took 2 months before my cramps died down..


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I was put on the pill for the same thing, horrible periods and killer cramps. Its called nordette, I've only been on them a month now and so far I havne't seen much of a change. I hate the water retention and the sore breast feeling I get from them. This is my 12th brand of pills I have tried, I have problems with my periods, get them every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I am on the first month of my pills and I am starting to have the usual cramping,..i always get it 2 weeks before i start!! maybe it takes a little while...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

So maybe next month will be better. He put me on "ORtho 1/35" or similar to Ortho Novum in the states I think?


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I am on Ortho too..


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Canuck, sorry to hear about the bad cramps. Try to hang in there. Sometimes it takes a few months on the pill before the cramps start to get better. Sometimes switching to a different pill formulation helps. I would suggest giving this pill about three months, and if you don't notice any improvement, ask your doctor for a different brand.When my cramps are really bad, using a heating pad or hot water bottle sometimes helps. Or even taking a warm bath.Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Persian has the pill helped you in any other way? With me, I noticed that my complexion seems better and my period is lighter this month-yay!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

This ticks me off. The doctor puts you on the pill for cramping? Did he offer any suggestion as to why you're cramping? What could be the cause? Why it's more severe now then it has been before? Did he take a saliva swab to test your hormone levels? Did he explain why the pill would help with cramps or how or what is even in the pill?Dr's write prescriptions, they get paid from you to do it. They get paid by the insurance company too for writing the prescriptions. If you come back, he gets paid again. I'm not saying it's nefarious as that, but that's how the industry works. Woman need to be better educated about the entire menstrual cycle, what's involved, how it works, what moves where and why, what hormones are produced by what organ at what stage of the game, where cramps come from and what can be done about it, what's normal and what isn't.I dislike doctors.Wes


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Your so right, Wes. But it seems such a hopeless cause. I'm a rather articulate person. I spend many hours educating myself, study the subject just like at university. I prepare my visits to the doctor for hours. I'd be ready to answer any questions, to discuss any possibilities in a concise and pragmatic way so as not to waste the doctor's precious time. But then my gyno just listens and the only thing he finally says is: so what would you like (LIKE!) me to do? I have so many questions but he's not in the least interested in discussing questions like 'why' and 'how' with me. I know I should try to find a better one. He's the second one in the same surgery and the other one was just the same. My gastro is not much better either. He think he actually enjoys discussions with me 'from expert to expert'. I inform him about new medical developments in the US, can you believe it. But when it comes to my IBS problems, he just shrugs. I have to squeeze any info out of him. Here in Germany I can walk into any doctor's surgery any time I like but I can't find anyone who's willing to give me any general guidance, any sound advice on how to tackle all my problems, which specialist to see when, etc. Oh, I actually did once, but she was a holiday substitute and consequently disappeared. I'm definitely beginning to dislike doctors, too....Susaloh


----------



## peaches56 (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone Have any of you ever had the shot depo provera. It worked wonders for me, it stops your period completly so no more cramps.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey Wes...or not wes







I've been on the pill for about 7 years now, and before I went on it I had really bad periods, cramps, really *heavy* stuff. It sucked. He did a thorough check of me to make sure I didn't have anything more serious, drew blood, swab tests, etc. Then he put me on the pill. I honestly went there for the birth control angle, but brought up the heavy, irregular periods during the first visit. He put me on a consistent, low dose BCP called Demulen. I've been on it since. It worked after about 2 months to slow down the periods, to the point some months it's like I barely have one. I rarely get cramps any more either. I experimented with other pills (variable dosage) but they made me kinda crazy so I went back to the Demulen.I agree women should do more research as to why docs give them things. But not all docs are money grubbing a**holes either. Grant it some are







But I disagree when people generalize them into a big group of shmucks who are just out to screw you over. It's give and take, and if you have a doc you don't like, kick his butt to the curb.Canuck - stick with the pill for a few months and see how it goes. I'd keep in contact with the ob/gyn about your symptoms, and you may want to have a more thorough check over to make sure nothing's up. I have crohn's and it definitely is impacted by Aunt Flo, even though I'm on the pill. I think the bloating from the period aggrevates that area for me, and I've read on the boards it's kinda common. May be for IBS as well.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Yes betagirl but the pill is a dangerous route to just 'arbitrarily' take. You know have a 25% better chance of getting cervical cancer and a 35% better chance of developing breast cancer because you're on the pill, those aren't small numbers.Peaches, Depo is prescribed for endometriosis quite frequently and it's a very strong drug. Not something to jump for joy about at all. Think about what it is you're taking. You got a needle, that contained a drug compound that is a hormone blocker. In a large enough dose to shut down your bodies natural cycle for three months. Not the healthies option and one that should only be considered if it's the lesser of two evils.Wes


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Wes,You're absolutely correct. Most doctors don't go into depth why you are experiencing the symptoms that you do. THey have no reason for it. He did explain what the pill was for and what not. I have no idea what's causing the bad cramps though?


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi. Sorry to hear that you're in so much pain. Ever since I got my first period it's been hell. I'd be in so much pain that it was too much energy to talk, let alone walk around or do work, and I'd be throwing up for the whole duration. I started on Birth Control pills to help settle it down, but it didn't work, so I tried the Depo Provera shot. I was on it for 2 years and it did wonders. I couldn't believe it. I did still get my period, but it would be very light, and no cramps! I thought I was in heaven. But I had to get off of it because I started getting panic attacks, and they can be a side effect of the shot. But ever since I've been off the shot, which has been a year, my periods have remained light and painless! So I don't really know what to tell you; I'm glad I went on it, but it may not be for you. I'd recommend talking to your doctor about it. Believe me, I know your pain!! Hope you feel better,VIsland


----------

